

Ask PG: How to do well at the YC interview document - fbuilesv

Paul, in your Mixergy interview (http://mixergy.com/featured-interviews/) I heard you mentioned a document describing how to do well at the interview. Is this document public/online?<p>We're obviously not at this point yet but I'd still like to understand more about the process.
======
pg
We send it to people we invite to interviews.

